# Todays walk with the 4 dogs along the river thames



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Took the dogs for an hour & half walk this morning along the river thames. I intended to take my camera but forgot it but recorded some little clips of the walk on my phone as my phone doesn't take particually good photos.
YouTube - ‪A walk with the Dogs along the River Thames‬‏


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

They look like they had fun, did the swan square up to the dog at the end?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely, what a good idea filming it. I often forget to take the camera out with me and try and catch them having fun on my phone. Lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> They look like they had fun, did the swan square up to the dog at the end?


No the Swan Backed off. I think it came over with the ducks because it thought we had food. The swans around here are pretty tame though. They often come right upto you wanting food and don't seem too bothered by the dogs unless they have young around them. I know Holly wouldn't of hurt it as she just loves all animals but I was a bit worrid about the swan attackng her when she decided she would go and say hello which is why I stopped filming so I could call her out of the water. Shadow our Collie is scared of them though and won't go anywhere near one as you can see in the video he keeps well away from the water.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I guessed thats why you stopped filming 

Which part of the thames was this? I live next to it as well, but my part isnt pretty


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

This was in the reading area. I live only a few mins away from the river and I love going down there. I'm surprised that i never see many other dogs down there. Its always so quiet. But thats how I like it anyway along there. I do like meeting up with dog walkers though and usually go to the local park for the later walk so the dogs can have a run about with their doggy pals on the fields and I can stand around and chat .

I think the walk was too long for poor Brook though (the rottie we are looking after) as she layed down a fair few times near to the end of the walk. Shes a year old and I thought she would manage it fine seeing as it wasn't hot. My three could of kept going on and on. They love their long walks.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like great walk and adventure at all, next time don't forget to bring the camera and the dogs..


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like they had a good time exploring.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I love seeing a Rottie with a tail!  Its fab seeing them against each other to, (One with one without). Beautiful dogs!

And fantastic finish with the swan lol


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry I cant remember his name 

But the little black young one is beautiful!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
As are the rest of them!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

The Black one is called Chaos and hes slowly starting to live up to his name. Hes a sweet boy with some naughtiness thrown in (Big holes in the garden and chewed items being the main thing at the mo & He peed on another dog walker's leg the other day  )


----------

